# Quackgrass or Fescue



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Neighbor did a reno last year and has this popping up now. Thinking it's quackgrass or fescue. I've asked him to check for rhizomes. Thoughts in the meantime?


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Believe this turned out to be nutsedge in case anyone else has it.


----------

